# Group Rides in South Denver



## Toby (Jan 3, 2006)

Toby here, long time listener first time caller.  

I moved to Denver from New Jersey a couple of months ago and need to find a group to ride with. I’m living on the South side of Denver between Littleton and Roxborough and I see large groups of roadies riding in the area most weekends. 

In NJ I was a solid B/B+ group rider but with the relocation came some weight gain and fitness loss and that coupled with the altitude and the severity of the hills here I suspect I would be better starting out on some C rides. 

I’ve searched the internet but come up short so I thought I would ask here. Anyone know of an organized group that rides out of South Denver. 

Cheers,
Toby


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

There may be smaller group rides from some LBSs (don't know) but most of our local clubs have rides starting at a variety of points in the metro area, including South Denver. I'd check the ride schedules for HeartCycle and Rocky Mountain Cycle Club.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I've been on several group rides originating from Bicycle Pedal'r in Highlands Ranch.

Highlands Ranch Cycling Club also does group rides. There's one coming up this Saturday (7th).

Team Evergreen is another one to check out.


----------



## Toby (Jan 3, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I've been on several group rides originating from Bicycle Pedal'r in Highlands Ranch.
> 
> Highlands Ranch Cycling Club also does group rides. There's one coming up this Saturday (7th).
> 
> Team Evergreen is another one to check out.


Thanks for the info. (both posters) the Highlands Ranch group sounds ideal. I think I'll check it out on Saturday.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Group Rides*

Team Evergreen is doing rides from C470/Morrison Road (across from the Conoco) every Saturday this winter starting at 9am. Rolling/flats/a little climbing.Our usual route has been Morrison-through Bear Creek Park-bike path to Ken Caryl-through Ken Caryl to Deer Creek-to Wads-to Waterton-then climb up to Arrowhead-turn around-to Chatfield-and return via Deer Creek/Ken Caryl/bike path/Bear Creek/Morrison.

About 2.5-3 hrs. Usually 15-25 people. Mostly "B" riders, a few faster riders.

Saturday is supposed to be very warm. Come join us.


----------



## Toby (Jan 3, 2006)

carver said:


> Team Evergreen is doing rides from C470/Morrison Road (across from the Conoco) every Saturday this winter starting at 9am. Rolling/flats/a little climbing.Our usual route has been Morrison-through Bear Creek Park-bike path to Ken Caryl-through Ken Caryl to Deer Creek-to Wads-to Waterton-then climb up to Arrowhead-turn around-to Chatfield-and return via Deer Creek/Ken Caryl/bike path/Bear Creek/Morrison.
> 
> About 2.5-3 hrs. Usually 15-25 people. Mostly "B" riders, a few faster riders.
> 
> Saturday is supposed to be very warm. Come join us.


This weekend an early start would probably suit me better. 9.00am it is.


----------



## LugNut (Sep 6, 2005)

Toby said:


> This weekend an early start would probably suit me better. 9.00am it is.


Team Evergreen is a great club. I just joined the race team. BUT -- I could not hang even with their non-race-team members until I got used to the climbing and altitude here. It took about a year before I felt somewhat "normal" again. I moved here from FL. Don't be too hard on yourself if the altitude takes a long time for you to acclimate to. It's hard on even the best cyclists.

I am putting in another vote for RMCC -- nice group of folks with different levels of ability. I've heard good things about Denver Bicycle Touring Club and Heart Cycles.

Enjoy!


----------

